# possibly trying to breed?



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

My p's are black when I turn on the lights cause of the dark gravel. Usually they will lighten up and turn bright red within a few mins. I noticed this morning that two of them are still black and arent lightening up. The same two have a few fin nips and battle wounds. They keep circling each other and bumping into each other. At first I thought they might be fighting but why are they the only two that are staying black? They have become pretty aggressive. These two look horrible and beat up. They keep picking on the other p's too. Almost looks like they are irritated at each other and now all of them are just bumping into each other. BUT the others are all still red, and the other two are black. Breeding? What you guys think? They are usually both near the bottom, near the upside-down dinosaur bones.

Heres some pics.


















What you guys think it is and what would you guys do?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

please anyone? my first time w/ breeding so im clueless. i need to prepare if it is likely. i have a 12-15 nano tank that is ready to go. dunno what iLL need next. but will definitely do some researching. anyone? hopefully i get some input by the time i get back from work.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like you might have the start of some breeding going on-Most certainly looks like "breeding" colors to me.....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like it may be a start and just be prepared for them to get beat up. Especially right behind the gills, you'll notice little to big bite marks and some skin will be ripped, it's common when they breed. I find mine get really violent before they breed and the more fish in the tank the more violent. I take it that its due to the males being more aggressive cause there is more to choose from in the tank. Just add a bit of salt to the tank but don't fret, like I said it's pretty common. You might loose a red that's not breeding though......sometimes there is an occaisionaly red that hangs to close and runs the risk of getting chewed to death.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Looks like it may be a start and just be prepared for them to get beat up. Especially right behind the gills, you'll notice little to big bite marks and some skin will be ripped, it's common when they breed. I find mine get really violent before they breed and the more fish in the tank the more violent. I take it that its due to the males being more aggressive cause there is more to choose from in the tank. Just add a bit of salt to the tank but don't fret, like I said it's pretty common. You might loose a red that's not breeding though......sometimes there is an occaisionaly red that hangs to close and runs the risk of getting chewed to death.


One has ripped skin around the mouth and has a lot of tail nips. When I got home, I noticed that they turned back to their red color. As I was making dinner, I noticed them changing black again. Thats about it. And yes they are getting very aggressive and territorial. This morning, they were all guarding each corner of the tank. Can I stop them from breeding? I think the whole thing will be a lot to handle with my current work schedule. What can I do to stop them?



AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like you might have the start of some breeding going on-Most certainly looks like "breeding" colors to me.....


could they be dark for other reasons?


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

If they dont make a nest you have nothing to worry about. Mine just had babies so I kinda know what youre going through. You cant really stop it, its life for them. Only thing to do is separate them.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

jpdaballa said:


> If they dont make a nest you have nothing to worry about. Mine just had babies so I kinda know what youre going through. You cant really stop it, its life for them. Only thing to do is separate them.


CONGRATS!!!! well how were yours acting? Mine have been doing this on and off for days now. Not sure whats going on. I just noticed later that day that the piranha that got bit in the mouth finally had the slab of skin fall off. I can see his the whole inner part of his mouth and TEETH! Someone just took a huge chunk off of his lip! And he is the one that is showing breeding colors. He is also beat up more than the rest of the piranhas. Whats going on? Even as I speak, the two turned black again.Maybe they want to breed but the conditions arent right for them? I dunno. Im afraid he is going to die from being beat up on.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Try elevating the temp of the tank a bit. I'd start with 82 degrees, if they still keep trying to make a nest, skip a water change or two until they stop. I can usually get mine to quit by just doing this.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

bustersmom said:


> Looks like it may be a start and just be prepared for them to get beat up. Especially right behind the gills, you'll notice little to big bite marks and some skin will be ripped, it's common when they breed. I find mine get really violent before they breed and the more fish in the tank the more violent. I take it that its due to the males being more aggressive cause there is more to choose from in the tank. Just add a bit of salt to the tank but don't fret, like I said it's pretty common. You might loose a red that's not breeding though......sometimes there is an occaisionaly red that hangs to close and runs the risk of getting chewed to death.


One has ripped skin around the mouth and has a lot of tail nips. When I got home, I noticed that they turned back to their red color. As I was making dinner, I noticed them changing black again. Thats about it. And yes they are getting very aggressive and territorial. This morning, they were all guarding each corner of the tank. Can I stop them from breeding? I think the whole thing will be a lot to handle with my current work schedule. What can I do to stop them?



AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like you might have the start of some breeding going on-Most certainly looks like "breeding" colors to me.....


could they be dark for other reasons?
[/quote]

Breeding is cool. You should put them into their own 100 gallons tank with some nice sand. Tape carboard around half of the tank to afford them privacy.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

yourockit said:


> Looks like it may be a start and just be prepared for them to get beat up. Especially right behind the gills, you'll notice little to big bite marks and some skin will be ripped, it's common when they breed. I find mine get really violent before they breed and the more fish in the tank the more violent. I take it that its due to the males being more aggressive cause there is more to choose from in the tank. Just add a bit of salt to the tank but don't fret, like I said it's pretty common. You might loose a red that's not breeding though......sometimes there is an occaisionaly red that hangs to close and runs the risk of getting chewed to death.


One has ripped skin around the mouth and has a lot of tail nips. When I got home, I noticed that they turned back to their red color. As I was making dinner, I noticed them changing black again. Thats about it. And yes they are getting very aggressive and territorial. This morning, they were all guarding each corner of the tank. Can I stop them from breeding? I think the whole thing will be a lot to handle with my current work schedule. What can I do to stop them?



AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like you might have the start of some breeding going on-Most certainly looks like "breeding" colors to me.....


could they be dark for other reasons?
[/quote]

Breeding is cool. You should put them into their own 100 gallons tank with some nice sand. Tape carboard around half of the tank to afford them privacy.
[/quote]

That is un-necessary with reds...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Another thing you can do too if you want birthcontrol in your tank is get a big pleco. Any pleco that can boss your p's around, they'll eat the eggs. I had this problem years back and it definitely works! or simply remove decor to make the tank more open, I find they usually like corners and boundaries to breed in.


----------

